# Forum Other Languages Romance languages Spanish  Hola!

## *aRaLe*

Bueno pues me presento!  ::  Me llamo S

----------


## Pasha

Holaa, soy Pasha, de Logro

----------


## *aRaLe*

[quote=Pasha]Holaa, soy Pasha, de Logro

----------


## Arishka

Hola!
Me llamo Arina, soy de Rusia.  Estudio espanol.   ::  
Si alguien quiere - podemos charlar por el msn, mi email es arisha1@hotmail.com.

----------

